# Watch out there is a camera about!!!



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Since FRIDAY last .......*€150 * fine if you go through the green lane on Via Verde tolls *at more than 60kms ph *.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warning Siobhan. That will be a little money spinner for them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any idea where's that's from Siobhán? VV site down and not been advised by them, my understanding is that as motorway operators and VV are private companies they can't impose fines except for travelling without a ticket or using VV lane illegally but that's law rather than them..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You are dead right Canoeman....after further investigation this information has turned out to be SPAM!!!!!

However the correct spped limit to travel through the GREEN lane on Via Verde IS 60kms ph

APOLOGIES EVERYONE


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh goody, but gates have been tested to 200kph to deter those thinking excess speed won't register


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol

My Yaris will do 200 easy! haha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> oh goody, but gates have been tested to 200kph to deter those thinking excess speed won't register



rats!!!!!!!


----------

